# Ammunition



## Wylieciote (May 29, 2009)

I live in Oregon and cant find any 45 ACP ammunition to buy for target practice.  My pistol skills are diminishing because of that and it drives me nuts. Can anyone help me find some 45 ACP ammo to purchase at a decent price?  I have seen some outrageous prices on various sites and refuse to pay that much.  I know the price of ammo is crazy right now but there has to be someplace out there that is reasonable.  Your help is greatly appreciated.  Thanks!!!


----------



## arizonaguide (May 29, 2009)

Wylieciote said:


> I live in Oregon and cant find any 45 ACP ammunition to buy for target practice. My pistol skills are diminishing because of that and it drives me nuts. Can anyone help me find some 45 ACP ammo to purchase at a decent price? I have seen some outrageous prices on various sites and refuse to pay that much. I know the price of ammo is crazy right now but there has to be someplace out there that is reasonable. Your help is greatly appreciated. Thanks!!!


Me too. And I work (term used lightly) at a gunstore. :2c:

:doh:


----------



## koz (May 29, 2009)

Everyone is in the same predicament as you.  If you have a 1911, I'd get a .22LR conversion for it - Your first 2000 rounds should pay for it.  

Find the Walmart in your area that stocks ammo, and become "friends" with the person in sporting goods. They will often notify you when ammo is coming in.  
Ammoman.com, surplusammo.com are two places you may look. When they have it, their prices aren't too bad.  You may think about getting into reloading but primers are an issue right now too.  BVAC ammo has 100 million primers on back order and is receiving a million every day.Oh and they're still backordering 100,000 rounds daily and they pumping out a few hundred thousand daily.  Powder Valley has 50 million primers on back order.  Ammo is going to be hard to come by and probably expensive for a while.

You will need to think of way to maximize your training for the least amount of rounds downrange. 

DRY PRACTICE  - DRY PRACTICE. A particular Army unit shooting school has the students do two weeks of dry practice before the first round goes downrange.  Get a shot timer and practice your draw, mag changes, etc on the PAR setting.  You can do that in your living room.  

Probably not the answer you were looking for but it is what it is...


----------



## HOLLiS (May 29, 2009)

Wylieciote said:


> I live in Oregon and cant find any 45 ACP ammunition to buy for target practice.  My pistol skills are diminishing because of that and it drives me nuts. Can anyone help me find some 45 ACP ammo to purchase at a decent price?  I have seen some outrageous prices on various sites and refuse to pay that much.  I know the price of ammo is crazy right now but there has to be someplace out there that is reasonable.  Your help is greatly appreciated.  Thanks!!!



A guy in Dallas OR has it,  Timber Country.........  

Fortunately for me I reload.  Loaded a bunch last night.


----------



## 104TN (May 29, 2009)

The fncked up thing is that now the ammo needed for a shooting course costs more than the course. 

I thinking about springing for a 9mm just so I can actually afford to shoot.


----------



## arizonaguide (May 29, 2009)

Yup, I'm gonna continue to use the .38 instead of the .45 just for that reason.
KOZ has a great idea as well with the "conversion kit" for the .45.
Been thinking about that lately also.


----------



## arizonaguide (May 29, 2009)

Kinda curious about this also.
Looked pretty good at the NRA convention.
May justify a trip to check one out...or may just order it.
http://shop.laserlyte.com/product.sc?categoryId=16&productId=68
:cool:


----------



## Wylieciote (May 29, 2009)

*Ammo*

Thank you for the tips, especially the dry fire exercises from Koz.  I will do that and keep looking.  If anyone finds more info, much appreciated.


----------

